# Tying into Sprinkler System



## Cop3351 (Aug 25, 2021)

I am building a shop and would like to know if I can tie into sprinkler main line to provide water to the new shop? Is the main sprinkler line under pressure at all times? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

The main sprinkler line should be under pressure from the Water main coming into your property to your valve box. That said, if anybody planed any at all, they would have put a sprinkler main cutoff VERY close to the water main.


----------

